# CZ P-07 Duty



## VasSigmeister

I was wondering if anyone had any first hand experience with this particular P-07?
I am looking at the 9mm version...
Any comments or advice. Experiences good or bad?


----------



## gunmut

*P07*

I have two P07s I bought early in 2009; I have not had any problems so far. I shoot one of them and keep the other in the safe, I run about 500 rds with good result. 
Gun feels good in the hand, much better than me Glock 19 and about the same size.


----------



## thelonerang3r

I bought mine in early March. My round count is still low, but I haven't had any issues. It feels good in my hand, and I shoot it better than anything else I've got. I'd give it a :smt023


----------



## HailSkins

I purchased a CZ P-07 Duty in 9mm a little over a year ago and have run well over 2,000 rounds without a single issue. The grip on this firearm fits like a glove, break down is easy, and I personally love the styling. 

The CZ was my carry weapon for a short period of time, but the size and weight lead me to purchase and carry a Sig P238.

I have fired several polymer frame guns in 9mm and the CZ is by far my favorite. I would and do trust it with my life.


----------



## mike.45px4

What would be a great price on this gun? 
Anyone one know of aftermarket parts for this particular gun?


----------



## HailSkins

mike.45px4 said:


> What would be a great price on this gun?
> Anyone one know of aftermarket parts for this particular gun?


I would say mid $400 ($430-470) would be a great price. I beleive I picked mine up for $470 a year ago, but have seen some going for around $430-440 at local gun shows.

Small aftermakert for the guns as far as I know.


----------



## mike.45px4

Cabelas in my area has two in 9mm and they're asking 549.99 for it. I honestly believe its over priced, even though I'd pay it giving that it fits me like a glove and I'm looking for a nice compact gun. They also have a xd .45 compact for the same price.


----------



## mike.45px4

thelonerang3r said:


> I bought mine in early March. My round count is still low, but I haven't had any issues. It feels good in my hand, and I shoot it better than anything else I've got. I'd give it a :smt023


thelonerang3r
Hey! Just pick up one of these and is a damn good gun! One of the things that surprised me was that after the slide locked back on the last shot I would insert a loaded mag and tap it in then the slide would come forward on its own. I didn't have to press the slide release!! Is it supposed to do that???


----------



## Shipwreck

mike.45px4 said:


> thelonerang3r
> Hey! Just pick up one of these and is a damn good gun! One of the things that surprised me was that after the slide locked back on the last shot I would insert a loaded mag and tap it in then the slide would come forward on its own. I didn't have to press the slide release!! Is it supposed to do that???


Several brands of guns do that. HKs will if you clam the mag in hard. Some people like that, some people do not.


----------



## mike.45px4

Shipwreck said:


> Several brands of guns do that. HKs will if you clam the mag in hard. Some people like that, some people do not.


I find it to be really neat! I still need to get used to the gun. Im not the best shot with it, my shots tend to be a bit higher than I want.

For those who want to see how well the CZ P-07 DUTY holds up in a torture test check out CZ-USA magazine. They tested it out in a .40 cal, in mud, dirt and water without cleaning or lubricating!


----------



## deskjockey12

Just bought my P07 yesterday and fired it today at the range. I had test fired this gun a couple times and that's how I knew I wanted it. Loved it the first time I shot it because it felt right in my hands, had an easy recoil that allowed me to get back on target quickly and for $480 I much preferred this gun to a Glock 19 and other models I test fired. I have not shot as accurately with any other 9mm I have fired as I have with this gun. I love it but as always, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Good luck with your decision, whatever it might be, and enjoy.


----------



## AngelD

Absolutely love my P07 and with over 1000 rnds fired and minimal cleaning, I've had no jams or any issues at all. The accuracy is clean right out of the box. I managed to hit a can with ease at 50+ yards. I highly recommend and still surprised the gun/brand doesn't get the hype it deserves.


----------



## berettatoter

I don't own one, but I did shoot one. It shot well and felt good in the hand. Its a big gun though, and might be a little tough to conceal. JMHO.


----------



## batcat

i t bought one last week at bud's in lexington ky for 408 dollars. love it!


----------



## Jayghf1978

P07 was my first experience with CZ and one of the reasons why I felt in love with CZ.

At the local range, I had hoped to experiment the SP01 or the regular 75, instead settled for my local range's only CZ. The gun felt great sitting in my hands. As advertised, CZ's design and ergonomics are second to none, not to mention it is the Halle Berry of pistols; beautiful, sexy, yet classy. 

The P07 is actually the only commonly available gun in my area, with the CZ line in general hard to find. If you have a chance to test it out don't miss it, an experience you will savor and cherish.

Good Luck.


----------



## dfowley42

Just got one in .40 2 weeks ago. Only run several mags through it so far. I like the feel and love the sa trigger. My usual carry is a Walther PPQ in .40. Still my favorite. I have 6 .40s and 5 .45s among others. The PPQ is striker fired but unlike others, the striker is held in full cock by an actual sear. Trigger release is a crisp clean 4+ lb single action break. You are always cocked fully. Have a Sig P220 elite carry that I rotate into when I'm in the .45 mode. Can't have too many.


----------



## donk123

have seen a lot of good reviews on cz. am considering one myself. doesn't get a lot of attention. price is nice compared to others. they just need to make a model with a stainless slide,dammit. DEFINATELY cannot have too many!


----------



## Michaeld1953

I paid $473 for a P-07 Olive Drab. They are hard to find. Damascus had 2 for $453 but by the time I paid $30 for a transfer fee, I would have paid more.


----------

